
Show HN: XREF-PRO – millions of electronic component cross references - xref-pro
https://www.xref-pro.com/cross-reference/?q=CC0201JRNPO8BN101
======
sansnomme
Congrats on shipping! What stack did you use? You should write a blog post
about it. Looks really well designed, love the timing metrics in the footer.

------
xref-pro
prototype results are a bit rough at the moment but we are improving our
algorithm daily. we are not electronics engineers so we will be seeking help
with configuring categories soon.

For example our algorithm may detect 2 LEDs as being 95% parametric
equivalents. However, one may be red and one may be green making the high
score irrelevant. This sort of issue needs some work.

------
klexin1
search for a part and get other parts that may be the same. :-)

